
YC S20 Interview Whats App Group - Harshgtpath
Let&#x27;s join and talk while waiting for Interview results 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chat.whatsapp.com&#x2F;FMJyAZQCUchAyisBAyRxhK
======
Harshgtpath
I hope to connect today and stay in touch forever...

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
This sounds somewhat ominous. You’ve given me the idea for a scary movie about
a group of teens joining a WhatsApp group on an Internet forum now all
destined to be haunted forever :-) In all seriousness, good luck with your
application. What are you building?

